# I gots me a premium membership



## olusteebus (Jun 28, 2013)

I belong to several forums but this is the only wine making forum I follow to any significant degree. The help I get here is invaluable. That is why I paid the 15 bucks for the membership. I certainly have saved that much many times over by reading here.

I urge you to get the membership. 

This is an unpaid post!


----------



## HillPeople (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree and just did the same.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 28, 2013)

Well worth the money, in my opinion!


----------



## Rocky (Jun 28, 2013)

I have to agree with the above. I am a premium member also and I highly recommend it so that we can continue this wonderful exchange of knowledge, experience and ideas. I would add to Olusteebus' comments that the help he _gives here _is also invaluable. As my Grandfather always pointed out, "Una mano lava l'altra." (One hand washes the other.)


----------



## BernardSmith (Jun 28, 2013)

I very much agree and that is why I also took out a premium membership. Seasoned members of this forum have incredible practical and experiential knowledge which they freely and patiently share, and speaking for myself, even the questions that fellow-novices like me ask , help me better understand both the science and the art of this magic.


----------



## bchilders (Jun 28, 2013)

I have mine as well.


----------



## vernsgal (Jun 28, 2013)

I now also have membership. The knowledge I have received in wine making from this site is unbelievable, not to mention the many smiles I get from reading some of the posts!


----------



## wineforfun (Jun 28, 2013)

Just signed up and got mine. I too, have gained a ton of information and help from here. Very nice and knowledgeable people.


----------



## moesagoodboy (Jun 28, 2013)

Fifteen dollars, only $15 for the YEAR gets you a whole lot less advertising than the free membership. It is really worth it for that alone.


----------



## pjd (Jun 28, 2013)

I am happy you all joined me! $15.00 is a bargain plus you get a couple of stickers!


----------



## vernsgal (Jun 28, 2013)

pjd said:


> I am happy you all joined me! $15.00 is a bargain plus you get a couple of stickers!


sometimes we need a nudge other times we need a good swift kick


----------



## NoSnob (Jun 29, 2013)

My sentiments exactly! Which is why I just paid for a premium membership as well. This forum has been invaluable. When I need it, they are there for me. You guys have saved my bacon several times.

Thanks especially to the helpful veteran winemakers here who continue to make this a great forum.

NS


----------



## cimbaliw (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for the nudge, this is too good of a forum to go unsupported.


----------



## tingo (Jun 29, 2013)

Im so confused. What is a premium membership? I downloaded this app on my phone and use it everyday but I have never heard if this. I know the actual website is different bc I use it to print certain things that get answered or posted here but I have never searched it enough to see premium membership.


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 29, 2013)

I can't quote you the specific benefits right now but I did it to help fund this forum.


----------



## eblasmn9 (Jun 29, 2013)

This is a great forum. I just signed up for a premium membership.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 29, 2013)

tingo said:


> Im so confused. What is a premium membership? I downloaded this app on my phone and use it everyday but I have never heard if this. I know the actual website is different bc I use it to print certain things that get answered or posted here but I have never searched it enough to see premium membership.




Premium MembershipHere at WineMakingTalk we strive to provide a *friendly* and *technical* oriented community with limited advertising.

We have started a Premium Member program to help fund all the various financial obligations the community incurs; Hosting, Software, Marketing and Legal.

For only $15/yr you gain the following benefits to your Membership here at WineMakingTalk and help support the further growth of our general knowledge base and community.


Supporting Member image under your user name.
(2) WineMakingTalk.com Decals
No mobile advertisements
Less non-mobile site advertisements
Unlimited private message space.
Unlimited file attachment space.
Unlimited gallery space.
Larger Avatar dimensions and file size.
Larger Profile Picture dimensions and file size.
The satisfaction that you are supporting a great community with a great cause.
To sign up please visit;

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/payments.php


----------



## Wade E (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks to all who signed up for premium membership and all of those who contribute anything even just questions to this site!!! It is what keeps this site up and strong!!!!!


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 29, 2013)

I renewed mine with joy! Lots of joy!


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Jul 1, 2013)

Got mine first thing this morning. I really appreciate all the people here who have helped me with my first year of wine making. These people are wonderful. No matter how odd or repetitive the question was, it was always answered. Thank You to everyone.


----------



## fivebk (Jul 1, 2013)

I too am a member!! Too good of a site to not help fund it.

BOB


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 1, 2013)

I just paid for my premium membership. Been meaning to do it for a while now and say this thread this morning. $15 / year, what a bargain for all the great information here.


----------



## zalai (Jul 30, 2013)

I became a member too . I was reading somewhere that you can't buy happiness but you can buy wine and that is kind of the same thing . I would top that : you could buy a wine kit and a membership to this great forum .


----------



## Tess (Jul 30, 2013)

Me too!!! Gotta show your support!! I would have never even tried making wine with out this forum!!! Thank You!


----------



## RegionRat (Oct 14, 2013)

I am part of this exclusive club. I would still be in the dark if were not for this forum.

RR


----------



## reefman (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm a PM'r too! This website and the forums have been invaluable to me. It's also the friendliest and most helpful group of people I've ever encountered.


----------



## michael-s (Dec 8, 2013)

I now am also a premium member like many others here. I enjoy this site, it is all about the people and their willingness to share with and help others in this wonderful hobby of wine making. The best place to go for all your wine making needs.


----------



## Gwand (Dec 12, 2013)

I am now a premium member. Fantastic group of people. I've learned so much since beginning in August.


----------



## wildvines (Jan 21, 2014)

I also recently upgraded and paid to support this forum


----------



## Ricky (Jan 24, 2014)

a, PM member here, bout time....I`m about to pop a cork and tip my glass of home made wine, Thanks to everyone on the great forum...for your much needed help....looking forward to asking more stupid questions,...lol.....Thank You ALL........CHEERS


----------



## littlefootwines (Jan 24, 2014)

i want to but accepts paypel only?


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 24, 2014)

I come here almost every day. Figured it was high time I signed up for a premium membership.


----------



## 3274mike (Feb 14, 2014)

got mine does this mean i will make less mistakes


----------



## Wade E (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks all. Im pretty sure you dont have to have a PayPal account, just sign in as a guest and you should be able to use your credit card.


----------



## derunner (Feb 15, 2014)

Great Idea, I have thought about it several times, but finally signed up. Thanks for the nudge


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 16, 2014)

3274mike said:


> got mine does this mean i will make less mistakes



Yes, it comes with the membership. I have not made a mistake since, . . . . . . .well, . . . . . the last time I racked a carboy.


----------



## littlefootwines (Feb 18, 2014)

got mine stickers to kinda cool 

Shane


----------



## nucjd (Mar 2, 2014)

Just took the plunge. The amount for membership is a fraction compared to the knowledge I have gained. A bargain the way I see it.


----------



## cimbaliw (Jun 15, 2014)

I just renewed, Happy Father's Day... to me. I feel like a Great American!


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 15, 2014)

Looks like I gotta renew also.


----------



## vernsgal (Jun 15, 2014)

I too just renewed! Thank You everyone for all your help and support you've given me past ,present and most definitely future!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 16, 2014)

Got the poison pen letter from Wade today.  Guess I will be renewing shortly.


----------



## reefman (Jun 16, 2014)

I just renewed too!
I guess that means Wade is back from fishin'


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 26, 2014)

I borrowed the money to pay next years subscription. Got good terms for a 3 month loan.


----------



## bchilders (Jun 26, 2014)

Got mine renewed as well. Happy fermenting


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 26, 2014)

It must be the time of the year that a bunch of us all signed up. I just renewed as well.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Jun 26, 2014)

It has to be renewed? I guess my letter will be coming along in August.


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 27, 2014)

LoneStarLori said:


> It has to be renewed? I guess my letter will be coming along in August.



I didn't get a letter. Two shady characters showed up at my door and strongly suggested I pay up. Said something about waking up with a horses head in my bed if I didn't.


----------



## GaDawg (Jun 27, 2014)

I payed up, so I guess Wade can go back to fishing


----------



## LoneStarLori (Jun 27, 2014)

Maybe I could barter with some slightly used topwater lures?


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 5, 2015)

I had to renew -- and the renewal took place _immediately!_ Otherwise, it was not letting me send any more private messages due to a "full mailbox." Now, I scoff at your full mailbox!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 11, 2015)

Just realized I'd let my premium membership lapse and renewed. I figured I'm not the only one. If you're getting anything from this site (I know I've learned a ton), a premium membership is a great way to say 'thanks', and help offset the costs of keeping this place running.


----------



## reefman (Aug 11, 2015)

Agree completely, I let mine laps as well due to my recent move. I'm going to renew now.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 11, 2015)

I noticed the same thing in that the premium membership expires without one knowing it. I guess I should have more attention to detail.


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 13, 2015)

Don't they at least warn you with an email??


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 13, 2015)

ceeaton said:


> Don't they at least warn you with an email??



Yep. I noted it mentally, then promptly forgot about it.


----------



## olusteebus (Aug 14, 2015)

I gotta renew. I forgot it too.


----------



## Amanda660 (Sep 14, 2015)

Just became a premium member  I have saved $15 ten fold by simply coming here and reading. Not sure why it took me so long to become a member.


----------

